# monsieur / Monsieur - majuscule aux titres de civilité ?



## Frapap

Bonjour,

je viens de m'inscrire, je vous dis quelque chose de moi: j'habite l'Italie, mes parents sont italiens mais je suis née en Suisse Romande où j'ai vécu jusqu'à la fin de la 5ème primaire.
Cherchant une réponse à un doute, je suis tombée sur votre forum, qui me paraît fort utilie et bien fait !

Voilà mon doute: Est-ce plus correct d'écrire :
Je préfère qu'on m'appelle "monsieur" ou "Monsieur" ?

Merci et...

si j'écris des bêtises, merci de me le faire remarquer ! On apprend toujours des propres fautes, si seulement on sait d'avoir fait une faute (un peu tarabiscoté, mais j'espère avoit été claire!)


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum 

Moi je dirais :

Je préfère qu'on m'appelle "*m*onsieur"

mais

Je préfère qu'on m'appelle "*M*onsieur Truc Machin"

Les experts diront si je me suis trompé


----------



## Maître Capello

On utilisera en fait la minuscule dans ce contexte parce que le locuteur parle de lui-même :

_Je préfère qu'on m'appelle « *m*onsieur ».
Je préfère qu'on m'appelle « *m*onsieur Truc Machin »._


----------



## tie-break

Intéressant ! 

Il me reste un dernier doute : (discours direct)

_"C'est bien lui ! Regarde le monsieur là-bas juste derrière la grande blonde !"_
Dans ce cas aussi faut-il une majuscule ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, car lorsque _monsieur_ est précédé d'un déterminant, on ne met pas de majuscule.

_Regarde le *m*onsieur là-bas.
J'ai dit à ce *m*onsieur que c'était un imbécile._


----------



## Anne345

Le memento typographique dit que "le titre de civilité ne prend pas de majuscule dans la construction dite de politesse ou lorsqu'on veut marquer une insistance :
_Je vais voir si madame peut recevoir mademoiselle 
Il prononçait "monsieur Jean"._


----------



## Maître Capello

Après vérification, l'usage est en fait assez hésitant et les différents ouvrages de référence ne préconisent pas tous exactement les mêmes règles, ce qui ajoute à la confusion.

_Le Bon Usage_ indique que « lorsqu'on reproduit par écrit des paroles prononcées, l'usage est flottant, mais la minuscule l'emporte ». Il précise toutefois que « _Monsieur, Madame_ [etc.] s'écrivent souvent avec une majuscule à propos de personnes dont on parle, surtout si on croit leur devoir de la déférence et quand ces mots ne sont pas suivis du nom propre ».

Selon le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_, lorsque _monsieur_ est employé seul ou lorsqu'on s'adresse à la personne, on l'écrit avec une minuscule, que ce soit dans un dialogue ou dans une lettre (_monsieur, monsieur Durand, monsieur le préfet_). On met toutefois une majuscule à certains titres honorifiques consacrés par l'Histoire tels que _Monsieur, frère du roi_. Le titre de civilité s'abrège par ailleurs « devant le nom, le prénom ou le titre des personnes dont on parle ou qu'on désigne » (_J'ai parlé à M. Durand. J'ai vu M. le préfet_), à moins que ce ne soit le premier mot d'un titre d'œuvre (_Monsieur de Pourceaugnac_).

Le _Guide du typographe_ préconise aussi l'abréviation _M._ pour les tierces personnes dont on indique le nom ou le titre, et _monsieur_ avec minuscule pour les personnes auxquelles on s'adresse, que le mot soit employé seul ou non. Il recommande toutefois la majuscule comme marque de politesse dans les formules de correspondance et dans les dialogues pour les personnes auxquelles on doit de la déférence (_Le carrosse de Monsieur est avancé_).

En résumé :

Si _monsieur_ est employé seul, on met généralement une minuscule, mais il est fréquent de mettre une majuscule dans les formules de salutations des lettres ou si une déférence particulière est due.
S'il est suivi d'un nom ou d'un titre et qu'on s'adresse à cette personne, on écrit le mot au long avec une minuscule (_monsieur Durand, monsieur le directeur_).
S'il est suivi d'un nom ou d'un titre et qu'on parle d'une tierce personne, on l'abrège (_M. Durand, M. le directeur_).

Dans tous les cas, il convient de respecter la règle d'or en typographie : rester cohérent au sein d'un même texte.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'on peut écrire *M*onsieur avec "m", ou bien ça s'écrit toujours avec un "M" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Généralement, on ne met pas de majuscule à _monsieur_, sauf s'il est suivi d'un nom propre ou d'une fonction, auquel cas on l'abrégera par _M.

Je ne vous parle plus, monsieur.
M. Tartempion

_


----------



## sidahmed

Et dans cette expression : Je vous prie, *m*onsieur, d'accepter ma considération distinguée.(je ne sais pas comment rayer cette phrase !)
Plutôt : Veuillez agréer, *M*onsieur, l'expression de ma considération distinguée.


----------



## LOH

dans les formules de politesse en fin de lettre, on a l'habitude de l'écrire en entier avec une majuscule
"Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées"


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour l'appel et la salutation d'une lettre, _Monsieur_ s'écrit en effet généralement avec une majuscule.

P.S.: On notera toutefois que le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_ préconise la minuscule également dans ce cas.


----------



## itka

En effet, l'usage veut que l'on mette ici une majuscule à ce mot qui d'ordinaire n'en prend pas.


----------



## bibite

Maître Capello,

Votre explication voudrait-elle dire que dans monsieur le curé, monsieur le notaire ou monsieur Lafleur, monsieur prendrait un M majuscule dans le corps d'un texte? S'agit-il ici d'une marque de déférence? Et qu’en est-il lorsque monsieur est utilisé pour interpeller?

bibite


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le corps d'un texte ou d'une lettre, _Monsieur_ s'abrège toujours en _M._ s'il est suivi d'un titre ou d'un patronyme. On écrira ainsi :

_M. le curé
M. le notaire
M. Lafleur_

Mais on écrira _monsieur_ en toutes lettres et sans majuscule pour interpeller quelqu'un :

_Hé ! monsieur !
Je vous méprise, monsieur._


----------



## proyoyo

Bonsoir,

J'ai des hésitations quant à l'utilisation de la majuscule pour les titres de civilités tels que _monsieur, madame, mademoiselle, messire_...
Par exemple, dans un texte:
"Bonjour, Messire Belar. Comment allez-vous?
	 	 —Très bien, merci Monsieur."
L'utilisation de la majuscule est-elle correcte ici?


Et pour le roi, le pape, et le comte?
S'il y a des règles précises, j'aimerais les connaitre. 



Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand on s'adresse à son interlocuteur dans un dialogue, on ne met normalement pas de majuscule :

_— Bonjour, *m*essire Belar. Comment allez-vous ?
— Très bien, *m*erci monsieur._


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense que le titre n'est pas très clair mais comme il ne faut pas abuser de la longueur des titres, j'ai jugé pertinent de le raccourcir au plus juste.

Donc, mon problème est le suivant: dans certains romans que je lis pour m'exercer, il m'est déjà arrivé de voir des majuscules dans un dialogue pour le titre de l'interlocuteur.
Exemple: "Je ne vous le dirai jamais assez mais enlevez vos pieds de la table, Messire."
Hélas, n'y a-t-il pas une règle qui interdisait la majuscule pour les titres? Comme dans le cas de "roi"?

Ensuite, pour désigner un proche tel que "père", "maman", ou "tante", faut-il mettre une majuscule quand on les désigne dans un discours?
Exemple: "Où es-tu passé, Papa?" ou bien "Où es-tu passé, papa?"
Dans _La Belgariade _de David Eddings, j'ai remarqué que dans ces types de phrases, "Père" prenait un majuscule (cf. Polgara, pour les connaisseurs).

Merci de m'éclairez sur le sujet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut en fait pas de majuscule dans tous ces cas. Ce n'est normalement que dans les formules de politesse d'une *lettre* que le titre de civilité prend une majuscule.

_Enlevez vos pieds de la table, *m*essire.
Enlevez vos pieds de la table, *m*essire Godefroy.
J'ai déjà dit à ce *m*onsieur que tous les billets étaient vendus.
Où es-tu, *p*apa ?

Veuillez agréer, *M*adame, l'expression de mes sentiments distingués._

Mais l'usage est flottant et les typographes ne sont pas tous du même avis. Ainsi on trouve souvent une majuscule pour indiquer que la personne qui parle fait preuve de déférence envers la personne à qui elle s'adresse, ce qui est le cas de Polgara.

P.S.: Voir aussi l'article correspondant de la BDL Madame, mademoiselle et monsieur ainsi que ce Wiki.


----------



## SergueiL

Cela a déjà été discuté dans ce forum, mais la majuscule pour les titres (monsieur, madame, professeur, etc.) suivis d'un nom propre reste affaire de goût ou d'habitude. Par exemple, Flaubert a écrit tout son roman sans majuscule à *m*adame Bovary. Même s'il s'agit du 19e siècle, je ne pense pas que l'usage ait changé à ce point.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

j'ai un doute.

Quand "monsieur; madame et mademoiselle" sont accompagnés d’un *nom de famille*, que faut-il faire? J'ai vu que dans la presse, on utilise la majuscule s'ils sont abrégés.

*M. Dupond ; Mme Merkel ; Mlle Guérin* 

S'ils sont en toutes lettres, suivis d'un nom de famille, on peut trouver aussi bien la majuscule que la minuscule

 monsieur Dupond ; madame Merkel ; mademoiselle Guérin 
Monsieur Dupond ; Madame Merkel ; Mademoiselle Guérin

Est-ce correct?


----------



## Anne345

Oui, les formes abrégées prennent toujours la majuscule.
Pour les formes en toutes lettres, des explications ici : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3515


----------



## sanchez90

Je l'avais déjà lu, mais il n'y a pas d'exemple avec "monsieur; madame et mademoiselle" en toutes lettres, suivi d'un "nom de famille"


----------



## volo

Bonjour Sanchez,

A mon sens, les titres de civilité s’écrivent soit en abrégé (M., M*me*, M*lle*, avec les lettres finales en exposant pour les deux derniers, si c'est possible), soit en toutes lettres avec une initiale minuscule soit en toutes lettres mais avec une initiale capitale.

– L’abréviation est à employer lorsque l’on parle d’une personne à la troisième personne :
_« M.Dupont ne nous a pas prévenus »_

– Le terme en toutes lettres avec une initiale minuscule s’emploie lorsque l’on s’adresse à la personne ou lorsqu’il est employé seul :
_« Comment vous sentez-vous, *monsieur Dupont ?* »
« Bonjour, monsieur !»_

– Le terme en toutes lettres avec capitale est à employer dans la correspondance privée ou professionnelle, tant en formule d’appel que pour les formules finales de politesse :
_« Cher Monsieur, ... »
« Veuillez agréer, cher Monsieur, l’expression ... »_


----------



## sanchez90

Donc,

Dans a phrase ci-dessous monsieur ne s'écrive jamais avec une majuscule?

_« Comment vous sentez-vous, *monsieur Dupont ?* »_


----------



## volo

Pour autant que je sache, non, avec un nom de famille, jamais.
Si ce n’est pas une majuscule de position, bien sûr.

La majuscule est à employer dans les cas où la civilité constitue un titre, comme pour un Président de la République : _« Je tiens également à vous dire, Monsieur le Président, ... » ou "Monsieur le Directeur", etc._


----------



## Roméo31

Volo, je me permets de compléter tes deux messages précédents  par deux cas un peu particuliers :

Majuscule à l'initiale de la forme pleine (= non abrégée) :

_- _*dans les titres d'ouvrages :*_ Flaubert a écrit "*M*adame Bovary"._ _Bernanos a écrit "*M*onsieur Ouine"._ (Mais on écrit "La Soirée avec *M.* Edmond Teste", de Paul Valéry, car le titre de l'ouvrage est ainsi orthographié.)

-* quand le titre de civilité énoncé fait corps avec un nom propre et fait allusion à un type littéraire célèbre ou à un personnage historique* :_ L'anticléricalisme sectaire incarné par Monsieur Homais. Ce pharmacien provincial, c'est tout à fait Monsieur Homais. Tous les grands bourgeois du XIXe siècle sont-ils semblables à Monsieur Thiers ?_


----------

